# Happy Birthday Rorya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Richard Schollar (Jan 8, 2016)

It's Rory's birthday today so everyone please joining me in wishing the old fella a great birthday!!!


----------



## XOR LX (Jan 8, 2016)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## DocAElstein (Jan 8, 2016)

Many Happy Returns 
‹(•¿•)›
ஜ۩۞۩ஜ
___o00o---`(_)`---o00o___
poo


----------



## Joe4 (Jan 8, 2016)

Happy Birthday!
_(I realized that maybe we need to use a bigger font size now, as the eyes may not be as good)!_


----------



## Domski (Jan 8, 2016)

Many happy felicitations!!!

Dom


----------



## Smitty (Jan 8, 2016)

Happy Birthday Rory!


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jan 8, 2016)

Where's the cake???


----------



## Ingolf (Jan 8, 2016)

Happy Birthday Rory.


----------



## RoryA (Jan 12, 2016)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> Where's the cake???



I collapsed face first in it.

Thanks guys - only just sobered up and seen this!


----------

